# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Empty exo terra 12X12X18  any suggestions as to what species would do best in it.

## MillerFroggies

Hey Everyone, 

I recently rehomed my red eyed tree frog and now have his empty tank just sitting around......  Its small which is why I'm wondering if any one has any suggestions as to what frogs would do best in that size.

----------


## Ryan

A good addition would be a couple tiger legged monkey frogs! Very interesting and cute little guys  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

Something small. How about a nice pair of thumbnail darts?

----------


## MillerFroggies

I thought about thumbnails but im not sure which ones. I do have 3 terribilis that are doing quiet well, they are my first darts and ive had them for about 6 mons. But i definitely want some thing that i can actually see the tank was home to a red eye but we found him a new home recently and I really liked him but he was just a green lump on the glass. and i really enjoy my Terribilis they are always hanging out in the open begging for more food lol.

----------


## Ryan

Terribilis get a bit large for a 12x18,  im thinking phasmantal darts Frog Forum - Captive Care of the Phantasmal Dart Frog (Epipedobates tricolor & Epipedobates anthonyi) 
they are easy to breed and you can house about three to four in the 12x18

----------


## Heather

Imitators are nice.

----------


## MillerFroggies

yes ryan terribilis do get big I have mine in a 20gal tall for now while there still babies but I plan on moving them to a largeg tank in the spring. The 12X18 was housing a single red eye tree frog but i found him a new home, and now the tank is empty and I want something that stays small enough to live in that comfortably. And Heather I was thinking imitators but do you know if there a lot more difficult to take care of, Since I am still pretty new to darts ( the Terribilis are my first).

----------


## Heather

Honestly, I don't think they're hard so long as you provide what they need...proper temps, humidity, plants, etc. 

These are my second dart species. They're doing great. I also have tinc cobalts which are doing great. I love them all  :Smile: .

----------

